# scsi low-level drivers in 2.6.30-gentoo-r5? SOLVED

## lo-jay

being confused here:

lspci -v gives:

```
IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Serial ATA Controller 2 (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 0250                                                 

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23                                                  

        I/O ports at 09e0 [size=8]                                                                                

        I/O ports at 0be0 [size=4]                                                                                

        I/O ports at 0960 [size=8]                                                                                

        I/O ports at 0b60 [size=4]                                                                                

        I/O ports at c800 [size=16]                                                                               

        I/O ports at c400 [size=128]                                                                              

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2                                                             

        Kernel driver in use: sata_nv           
```

whereas i can not find any nvidia controler driver in the scsi low level drivers options???

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================                                         

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4800+-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 23 Aug 2009 11:30:01 +0000                                                              

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39                                                                                    

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1                                                                                  

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="collision-protect distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en de zh_CN"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox flac foomaticcdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv immpt-bc ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntlp ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvi xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1018" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de zh_CN" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

cheers!

----------

## cach0rr0

Because it's elsewhere  :Smile: 

```

Symbol: SATA_NV [=n]                                                                                                                                                   │  

  │ Prompt: NVIDIA SATA support                                                                                                                                            │  

  │   Defined at drivers/ata/Kconfig:123                                                                                                                                   │  

  │   Depends on: ATA && ATA_SFF && PCI                                                                                                                                    │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                            │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                  │  

  │       -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (ATA [=y])                                                                                          │  

  │         -> ATA SFF support (ATA_SFF [=y])    

```

Here: http://omploader.org/vMjdyaA

----------

## lo-jay

well - yes 

( is their any doc on compiling 2.6.30 around - quite some stuff in

other places...)!

cheers!

----------

## John R. Graham

Why should SATA drivers be in the SCSI section?

- John

----------

## cach0rr0

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> Why should SATA drivers be in the SCSI section?
> 
> - John

 

They shouldn't, but I do very distinctly remember back some time around '04 having to go into "SCSI Low Level Drivers" to find the right disk driver for my mobo - a fairly ancient ABIT VIA (model escapes me, supported my Athlon XP 1800+ TBRED-A, max of 2GB RAM)

I don't remember the exact details, just remember it used to be needed - something about the kernel or the bios making the drive show as being a SCSI drive, even though it wasn't, and it was a common enough thing it was just sorta accepted that's where you go (scsi low level drivers) to get the support you need. 

I hate sounding so scatterbrained and non-specific, maybe someone else can say this in a more educated manner

----------

## cach0rr0

 *lo-jay wrote:*   

> well - yes 
> 
> ( is their any doc on compiling 2.6.30 around - quite some stuff in
> 
> other places...)!
> ...

 

*shrug*

I build from Pappy's seed configs - http://62.3.120.141/~pappy/

The rest is in my brain somewhat, though some good pointers on his page.

The other things I find SO ridiculously useful

-the link in my sig (which I pilfered first from Pappy's page)

-the ability to use VIM-style searching in menuconfig. Hit the forward slash (/) and search for a few chars that are in the driver you need (as identified using the page mentioned above)

----------

